# Strange Behavior...Yech, Possibly Ich?



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

I have been keeping a close eye on a Royal Gramma for several days now and he is definitely acting strange. When I purchased him about 1 1/2 mos. ago I thought he possibly had some Ich. He had the white specks on his tail, but other than that was doing fine (stressed out over being put in a new tank and being picked on by a yellow tailed Damsel. 

He made a good strong come back and started eating like a pig, was filling out nicely, out and about and the "white specks" disappeared. Now after introducing a Coral Beauty Angelfish, he seems to be stressing out again. I haven't seen anymore "white specks" but he hasn't been eating very well over the last few days and often brushes up against the rock or sand in the tank. He also spends most of his time hiding in his cave. The new fish (along with a skunk cleaner shrimp and a now deceased Pearlscale Butterflyfish) were added apprx. 2 weeks ago. The Coral Beauty and shrimp are doing fine, however my poor little RGB is acting strangely. 

Could this be the onset of Ich? Stress from a new tankmate or two? I've not noticed the Coral Beauty really chasing him much, however it does put him on the run occasionally as well as the Yellow tailed Damsel (some come uppance perhaps).

Any one have a clue? Suggestions?

Params:

78 Degrees
Ammonia 0
Nirite 0
Nitrate 25 PPM
Salinity 1.023


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

stress from being chased around is never good, it may cause injury that could result in secondary infection.I hate to pry but how big a tank do you have?


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

No prying at all. I have a 55 gallon tank.

BTW, it was suggested to me to remove the 12-13 lbs. of live rock I have, and the inverts (8 hermits and 1 cleaner shrimp) to the quarrantine tank. This would leave the base rock (which unfortunately is partially live now), live sand base and the fish of course in the main tank. Then, to treat the main tank with formaldehyde, thus treating all the fish at once. I've been told that the formaldehyde evaporates out of the water after several minutes. However can anyone confirm this? Would my inverts and live rock be damaged by moving them back into this water after the tank has been treated w/the formaldehyde? Any residual chemical problems in the aftermath? I know that copper based treatment would destroy the tank for good, would the formaldehyde?

Any answers are helpful.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Well gang, I'm about at my wits end with this fish. I checked on him today and after he started eating again yesterday he appears pretty good. He ate very well today also, but to me has a little discoloration around his face. I haven't treated him for anything (and quite frankly don't know if I should). I'm unfamiliar with Ich in general and have only seen a few, very minor white flecks on the fish from time to time (perhaps on his tail, fins or even a spot on top of his head) but he's eating, looks well rounded (not thin), breathing normally and is moving all over the tank. He still brushes up against some of the rock as if scratching himself and also up against the tanks heater. He has 2 caves in some rock that he hangs out in and is the meekest of the fish that I have (heck, even the PJ Cardinal runs him off). I was wondering if it was feasible that the so-called Ich that I'm seeing isn't some type of dust or specks off the rock or gravel in the tank, where he lies in these caves, sticking to him? The discoloration I'm seeing possibly where he scratches himself? Also, when stressed, is it feasible that a fish can catch a mild case of Ich and then rebound from it? My friend, that also has a SW tank, told me that when his fish got Ich it was dead in about 2 days and then it killed off most of his other fish very swiftly. This fish has been acting this way for well over a week now. The friend, doesn't believe this is Ich because the fish have lived so long. He suggests do nothing except to have a large water change and see if that helps. Is it possible that I have a slightly elevated Nitrate level that is causing this odd behavior in this fish? Last check it was around a 25-30 PPM.

At the present, I'm going to give my 55 gallon tank a 12 gallon water change to lower that Nitrate level and see if this has any affect on the fish. I don't think it would hurt anyway. I'm open to any and all suggestions. My previous post mentions treating the tank w/formaldehyde. I'd still love an answer to that as well.

Help!


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

i believe ich has a lifecycle and actually the parasite hatches and is realeased in your tank.If the fish is no longer stressed i suppose it could get better. i would still treat it.i hate when fish scratch ,i don't think its always a sign of a problem.but it could injure itself.


----------

